

Your target audience doesn’t exist - sspross
https://medium.com/steam-spy/your-target-audience-doesn-t-exist-999b78aa77ae

======
kagamine
Something the article doesn't touch is on is that multiplayer online games are
as much about the community as about the game itself. By that I mean that
Steam keeps on trying to get me to buy CS-GO because I play Day of Defeat a
lot (like most days for 30 mins to 1.5 hours). So I should be interested in
what is essentially the same game but skinned differently. For some reason
after trying CS-source (the direct equivalent of DoD) I have never gone back
to CS. In DoD I play the same servers all the time and if they are full I have
in the past paid membership to get on, but mostly I'll just play a completely
different game, different genre, usually single player.

If my favorited servers are not available I'll not play either, because it's
about _who_ I'm playing against/with and the culture of the servers/people
there.

My point being, you can clone a game, its genre and all other aspects, but you
won't magically gain players from doing so. An analogy could be that people
who are interested in cars don't just buy any car because they are "car guys"
(gamers like games right!), they probably have a favorite even if they know it
isn't the best car, leaks oil and has electrical problems. Something about
Rovers or Fords or Buicks appeals to them. Same for games, you can't make a
guess why people will like one thing over another very similar thing. But
something original... or something with a twist...

~~~
creshal
Those are probably the same people that are convinced that Pepsi and all the
others would immediately use Coca Cola's "secret" recipe and duplicate the
taste 1:1 if they only figured out how.

